# Mcb Performance



## FASTRNU (Jul 2, 2002)

Anybody have any info on this place. It is located in Capac,MI. I was thinking about some mods for the new sled. They do have a nice website.


----------



## dieseldude (Oct 25, 2002)

fastrnu,
i have never heard of them.
your going to start changing things BEFORE you first ride? i would say ride it first and see what you might like to do. 
mike


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I have never heard of them either. But from what I have seen it looks like he retails some nice aftermarket parts.

You can buy or order the parts that he sells just about anywhere. Since they don't specialize in one manufacturer, I guess the bigger question is how well can they install the parts and tune your sled.

Nice website and even had used parts for those who are lookinh for OEM stuff....

-Goosewa


----------



## jonspolaris (Feb 19, 2001)

I believe that he runs the business out of his home. The only reason to use him is if you dont know how to install any of the aftermarket stuff. I do not know if he is any good or not. I was raised in the area and know that many there live and breath snowmobiles. I had teachers in school that took of days to go snowmobling.


----------

